# sandusky river walleye



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Im always looking for a back up plan for walleye on the windy days, I cant get out on erie. This year im going to try to find resident walleye that stay in the sandusky river. has anyone out there had any luck up the river after the run is over into may and june? I have explored the river and used to run a few miles north of fremont for white bass.Im thinking theres gotta be some walters that stay in the river.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

There are native populations that stay in the river all year. Their numbers are usually small, but still large enough to fish if you can find them.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

At least once you find them in the rivers they usually will be several spots close together with them.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I work in media here in northwest Ohio. We did a story on Monday on the mild winter and the likliehood of an early start to the walleye run. Depending on water temps, some of the experts say fish could start showing up by the end of February.


----------



## Eyehunter_18 (May 24, 2015)

I sure hope! All depends on water temps and river levels!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Eyehunter_18 said:


> I sure hope! All depends on water temps and river levels!


can anyone tell me the boundary lines on where your aloud to fish north of fremont,I know alot of the river is protected during the spawn.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

odnr should have it on their site.....
Regulations apply to Lake Erie proper and areas immediately upstream in creeks, rivers, and tributaries. The following regulations for walleye (and sauger and saugeye), yellow perch, black bass (largemouth, smallmouth, and spotted), and white bass apply to the waters of Lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and from where Lake Erie tributaries enter the lake upstream to the following end points:


*Arcola, Wheeler, Cowles, and Indian creeks:* U.S. Route 20 bridges;

*Ashtabula River:* E. 24th Street bridge;

*Black River:* State Route 611 bridge;

*Conneaut Creek:* Main Street bridge (downtown to Conneaut);

*Euclid Creek and Chagrin River:* State Route 283 bridges;

*Rocky River:* Detroit Road bridge;

*Sandusky River:* Ballville Dam;

*Maumee River:* First dam upstream (Grand Rapids, Ohio);

*Vermilion River:* State Route 2 bridge;

*Grand River:* State Route 535 bridge;

*Cuyahoga River: *Harvard Road bridge.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonder what they'll do now with the dam gone?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Scum_Frog said:


> odnr should have it on their site.....
> Regulations apply to Lake Erie proper and areas immediately upstream in creeks, rivers, and tributaries. The following regulations for walleye (and sauger and saugeye), yellow perch, black bass (largemouth, smallmouth, and spotted), and white bass apply to the waters of Lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and from where Lake Erie tributaries enter the lake upstream to the following end points:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never heard of any protected spawning grounds. That list is regarding the specific regs for Erie and its tributaries. Whether on the lake or in the rivers people fish the spawning grounds.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually the length of sunlight during the day effects the spawning of fish more then water level and temperature.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

TopCat said:


> I work in media here in northwest Ohio. We did a story on Monday on the mild winter and the likliehood of an early start to the walleye run. Depending on water temps, some of the experts say fish could start showing up by the end of February.


Who are these "experts?" LMAO...tackle shop owners? I saw the little ditty on channel 13 the other night. The fish will come when the conditions are right. In 30 years of fishing down there, I can say with about 99% accuracy that will happen sometime between March 10th and March 17th, but the biggest push of fish won't come until sometime around March 27th or so. 

Lots of guys want an "early run" but what most realize is that when that happens...from about April 10th on, it sucks down there. Seen it happen a couple times (especially on warm, dry springs) where most of the fish showed up over a period of 5-6 days and then were gone just as fast. 

It won't be long now, but everybody needs to stay the hell away for awhile...you will get killed if you get caught in an ice flow.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

BFG said:


> Who are these "experts?" LMAO...tackle shop owners? I saw the little ditty on channel 13 the other night. The fish will come when the conditions are right. In 30 years of fishing down there, I can say with about 99% accuracy that will happen sometime between March 10th and March 17th, but the biggest push of fish won't come until sometime around March 27th or so.
> 
> Lots of guys want an "early run" but what most realize is that when that happens...from about April 10th on, it sucks down there. Seen it happen a couple times (especially on warm, dry springs) where most of the fish showed up over a period of 5-6 days and then were gone just as fast.
> 
> It won't be long now, but everybody needs to stay the hell away for awhile...you will get killed if you get caught in an ice flow.


I used to drive up to fremont every year hoping they are early and I'm going crazy by march,but your right they aren't there till middle to end of march.april 1 is a sure bet. Now i ice fish to keep my sanity.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

A few years ago we were getting them the last few days of February and really good early in March. A BFG said, the fishing Died after the 10th, unless you knew every nook and cranny to find a limit


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

BFG, we also talked to ODNR, but didn't make the drive over to Sandusky to get the biologist on camera. Is that expert enough for you? The fact of the matter is the run will last as long as it does. If it starts early, it ends early. If it starts late, it ends late. The idea is to be on the water when it's happening. Every little bit of info helps.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Things could be a lot worse... remember last year?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

TopCat said:


> BFG, we also talked to ODNR, but didn't make the drive over to Sandusky to get the biologist on camera. Is that expert enough for you? The fact of the matter is the run will last as long as it does. If it starts early, it ends early. If it starts late, it ends late. The idea is to be on the water when it's happening. Every little bit of info helps.


Fair enough. Next time you talk to him/her ask them their opinion about keeping fish hooked outside in on the lip.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BFG said:


> Fair enough. Next time you talk to him/her ask them their opinion about keeping fish hooked outside in on the lip.


This has been an interesting Thread, but what does how the fish is hooked enter into the timing of the run.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> This has been an interesting Thread, but what does how the fish is hooked enter into the timing of the run.


No offense but this thread was not based on the timing on the run. Its been a very general thread on the run. I too would like to hear an ODNR response on BFG's question. I started fishing the run all the way back when you could fish at night and legally use bare treble hooks. You still could not keep a snagged fished but it was not enforced much nor were there many people fishing it. Yes that is a long time ago. I still believe almost all legal walleyes are caught line fishing but that is my opinion and could be another entire thread topic.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Never understood the whole line fishing statement. Not saying there isn't any fish caught that way. Someone needs to explain to me why spawning walleye in the maumee bite as well as on the reefs but when it comes to the Sandusky they are all just legally snagged or straight snagged. Makes no sense to me and never will. I've caught plenty of fish out of the Sandusky and snagged probably ten times as many. Shallow water tons of eyes it's gonna happen.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

BFG said:


> Fair enough. Next time you talk to him/her ask them their opinion about keeping fish hooked outside in on the lip.


Sure, I'll ask. I'd like to know, too.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

My son and i fished fremont last year had the best day ever between the two of us we landed 40 walleye.Out of the 40 we caught 12 or so in the mouth the rest were snagged,I believe you can caTCH males they are feeding but when you see someone dragging a big female out they snagged it,I have never caught a female in fremont legally I don't think the big mommas arer there to feed they are there to lay eggs and get back to the lake.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

odell daniel said:


> My son and i fished fremont last year had the best day ever between the two of us we landed 40 walleye.Out of the 40 we caught 12 or so in the mouth the rest were snagged,I believe you can caTCH males they are feeding but when you see someone dragging a big female out they snagged it,I have never caught a female in fremont legally I don't think the big mommas arer there to feed they are there to lay eggs and get back to the lake.


The fish in my profile pic was 30" and dropping eggs, caught the first week of May in the Maumee a few years back. I used forceps to get the jig out of the back of her mouth. Prior to landing her, I caught two jacks, both of which also slammed it. I kept the jacks, tossed Mama back. 

The Sandusky fishery is very different from the Maumee. Maumee has more current, is deeper, and has more fish. Sandusky is riddled with lots and lots of garbage on the bottom, and I firmly believe that is why a leadhead is the best way to fish there. I've tried floaters with minimal success in the Sandusky, but have myself caught a lot of 'eyes on 1/8th oz. leadheads. 

As far as lining fish, I do believe it happens early in the run. Once the water gets over 50 degrees, we start to see fish coming in with the jig buried inside their mouth. Sure...there are plenty of guys that play the "tick tick yank yank" game down there, but that gets old really, really fast.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> odnr should have it on their site.....
> Regulations apply to Lake Erie proper and areas immediately upstream in creeks, rivers, and tributaries. The following regulations for walleye (and sauger and saugeye), yellow perch, black bass (largemouth, smallmouth, and spotted), and white bass apply to the waters of Lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and from where Lake Erie tributaries enter the lake upstream to the following end points:
> 
> 
> ...


I believe in Fremont, it's to the power lines that cross the river upstream of the bridge before the dam.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

odell daniel said:


> My son and i fished fremont last year had the best day ever between the two of us we landed 40 walleye.Out of the 40 we caught 12 or so in the mouth the rest were snagged,I believe you can caTCH males they are feeding but when you see someone dragging a big female out they snagged it,I have never caught a female in fremont legally I don't think the big mommas arer there to feed they are there to lay eggs and get back to the lake.


That's a really bad blanket statement. Just cause you don't know how to catch females doesn't mean no one does. We caught a bunch last year and one of the most respected river guys on here rutnut posted that he caught a bunch last year as well. You just have to know where they are.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Not to get off topic but do you guys just use twister tails on the jigs?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

jray said:


> That's a really bad blanket statement. Just cause you don't know how to catch females doesn't mean no one does. We caught a bunch last year and one of the most respected river guys on here rutnut posted that he caught a bunch last year as well. You just have to know where they are.


I have fished that river for years,I have caught a lot of males i just haven't been around any one who is catching mommas in the mouth, last year we were throwing white twisters on orange jig heads,males were chewing it up. I heard some guys were doing good using spawn sacks and long rods. I have never targeted females but Ihave seen a few giants get drug out of there. One thing about fishing theres always something new to learn. thanks for setting me strait.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you fish lead heads or floaters last year? I've always been a lead head guy but had some success on floaters last year. Sounds like you guys caught some numbers. We did our best on pinks and oranges. I'm chomping at the bit to get in the river!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

jray said:


> Did you fish lead heads or floaters last year? I've always been a lead head guy but had some success on floaters last year. Sounds like you guys caught some numbers. We did our best on pinks and oranges. I'm chomping at the bit to get in the river!


1/4 oz orange lead heads white twisters, I think we timed it perfect the water was flowing just right.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Not to get off topic but do you guys just use twister tails on the jigs?


Usually twister tails, but I have also used swimbaits. I've also seen some people use bucktails or maribou, but I like twister tails the best.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> I've never heard of any protected spawning grounds. That list is regarding the specific regs for Erie and its tributaries. Whether on the lake or in the rivers people fish the spawning grounds.


I have to retract this one. I was on maumee bait and tackle last night and this did list reqs. With a restricted area mentioned.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

odell daniel said:


> My son and i fished fremont last year had the best day ever between the two of us we landed 40 walleye.Out of the 40 we caught 12 or so in the mouth the rest were snagged,I believe you can caTCH males they are feeding but when you see someone dragging a big female out they snagged it,I have never caught a female in fremont legally I don't think the big mommas arer there to feed they are there to lay eggs and get back to the lake.


On tournament day last year my buddy and I caught about 15 legal females and I sen probably another 50 caught in the mouth. This was at Orleans Park. I usually catch a dozen or so legal females every year


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

The dam isn't gone yet (unfortunately), and the only area prohibited to fishing is from the ballville dam to the corner of Rodger young park, the special regulations apply for the maumee and Sandusky rivers to a point in their bays somewhere.


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> My son and i fished fremont last year had the best day ever between the two of us we landed 40 walleye.Out of the 40 we caught 12 or so in the mouth the rest were snagged,I believe you can caTCH males they are feeding but when you see someone dragging a big female out they snagged it,I have never caught a female in fremont legally I don't think the big mommas arer there to feed they are there to lay eggs and get back to the lake.


One of the best days I've ever had walleye fishing came from the sandusky, caught 25 legal walleye alone both males and females about mid April, caught my limit and decided to keep fishing for the hell of it and pulled in 21 more (and released unharmed) over the course of 3-4 hours along with a variety of other species, like small, largemouth, and rock bass, couple white bass and a nice crappie. Every walleye strike was definitely a bite as I was slowly retrieving my jig and then the definite thump of a bite.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

flyfishtrout said:


> One of the best days I've ever had walleye fishing came from the sandusky, caught 25 legal walleye alone both males and females about mid April, caught my limit and decided to keep fishing for the hell of it and pulled in 21 more (and released unharmed) over the course of 3-4 hours along with a variety of other species, like small, largemouth, and rock bass, couple white bass and a nice crappie. Every walleye strike was definitely a bite as I was slowly retrieving my jig and then the definite thump of a bite.


probably had to replace your real after a day like that,that current makes every fish feel giant.killer day at the river!


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

I we


odell daniel said:


> probably had to replace your real after a day like that,that current makes every fish feel giant.killer day at the river!


I went through several jigs, just got so tore up. The current wasn't bad, it was a low flow and I was fishing two fairly slow current pools


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

flyfishtrout said:


> I we
> 
> I went through several jigs, just got so tore up. The current wasn't bad, it was a low flow and I was fishing two fairly slow current pools


fishing fremont Friday,i got 2 suckers till 2pm,did not sea one eye come out the river.visibilyty 1",water is high and mudy,heavy current.you can fish only from shore.


----------

